# Boulder Roubaix



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has raced this race, Boulder Roubaix. Will be my first race after a few years of not racing, but getting my life back on track.


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Dank,
Roubaix is probably not the best way to get back into the racing scene, it is about 50/50 paved and dirt. Lots of nervous guys, racing shoulder to shoulder on sketchy roads is not a good way to ease into the scene!
Check out Bicycle Racing Association of Colorado || www.coloradocycling.org for a calendar with all of the CO races. Louisville Crit is a good one to try for your first.

Welcome!!


----------

